# ford 900 dies



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

i got a ford 900, still 6 volt power. it will start and i can drive it for a few min then it dies. it will start back up and have no power, die as soon as under a load..let it sit a awhile and will run fine for a few mins again.  carbs been rebuilt still does is.. i have no idea whats going on! any advice will be helpful thanks butch


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuel filter plugged? crud in tank? no vent on gas cap?
First thing I'd try is next time it falters, loosen the fuel cap. If it smooths out, the cap is not venting.


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have tried that before.. Tank looks clean? I've started it with no gas cap still falls on its face..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a screen on the carburetor where the fuel line hooks up. Did you check that?

Could also be the coil breaking down from heat. Try taking the coil off the block and tying it as far from a heat source as possible. Will it run longer now? If so, replace the coil.


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Where the fuel line hooks on bottom of tank? I will try it when I get home Friday morning.. How do u get to that screen?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Old as the tractor is, there may or may not be a screen in the tank. The screen I mentioned is where the fuel line attaches to the carburetor.
It looks like this:


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

All right I'll take a look in the morning and let you know


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey when it dies it gets a air bubble in the sediment bowl... Anything to do with it? Coil not getting hot...


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the carb


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Any ideas???


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There's a fuel screen in the fuel tank (attached to the shut-off valve). There's also a screen in the sediment bowl. There's also a screen in the elbow at the inlet to carb.


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

There clean... What would cause air bubble?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The only thing that I can think of is possibly debris in the fuel tank plugs the screen and then drops off after the engine dies. Or The fuel tank screen may not be intact anymore (it's only 60 years old!!). Another guy with this same problem found the screen corroded away. Give it an extended flow test to see if the flow rate subsides. Have you actually checked the screen??

If the flow rate subsides, drain the tank, remove the shut-off valve, check the screen, and flush the tank. Is the fuel cap vent open??? Make sure there is no debris in the fuel lines. I once had what looked like wadded up spider web plugging the fuel line.


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

I may be way off but think it's electrical, 90 % of elec. problems act like a gas problem.
If you want to eliminate the gas issue, get a old lawn mower gas tank and connect it to your carb.using some gas line , if it runs good it's gas, if it don't it's in your ignition most likely. 
Check your key switch when it's running wiggle it around and see what happens. From there keep checking your primary circuit, and follow up.


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention to make sure the mower tank or jug, is higher then the carb
because theses carbs are gravity fed.


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok I'll try a diff tank.. And I cleaned the tank when I first got it? The rubber part of the hose was bent


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

*900 Ford*

At least you will know for sure if it is a gas problem or a electrical problem.

By your picture you could cut the metal tubing to tie into the other tank
and when finished you add a in line filter which is a good thing to have
on your tractor ,they are see through and only a few bucks.
Cheap insurance,

Good luck


----------



## scheetz_21 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll let u know what happens


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

And then make sure the exhaust muffler, and pipe are clear.


----------

